# New Forum Idea: EchoStar Knowledge Database



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a stupid idea... set up a forum for the EchoStar Knowledge Base, then link up pages to actual forum pages.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Do you mean adding links on EKB pages to a related discussion forum thread? Could you expand on your idea?

BTW, why is this thread not flagged as "unread?" Does the flag get turned off automatically after a few days and if so, can I extend that in my settings?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Z'loth,

I won't be able to respond for a little over a week, but what exactly is it that you are suggesting here. You've got the attention of the two main editors of the EKB. 

See ya
Tony


----------

